# best settings for epson 1400 for sublimation



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

hello to you all. 
I finally bought the 1400 to replace my 1280. 
I was hoping anyone that works with the 1400 for suboimation transfers could share with me the prime settings for the epson to print out the best sublimation transfers. are there any other changes i should make in the printer's preferences to get the best image quality on sub transfer paper? any tips or suggestions would be great!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Depending on the ink you have, artainium or sublijet, you will need to install the ICC profile for that ink and then you are good to go...the vendor of the ink should give you the ICC profile..It is specific to the ink used.


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

heeeey charles..thanks for your reply. im using artainium which is what i used with the 1280. i figured the icc i used for the 1280 would work with the 1400. ill take care of that right now.

what about the paper setting? matte? photo? im using textprint high release transfer paper.


----------



## HardHead (Jan 30, 2009)

I use the same paper and a 1400 printer with great results.

The Artanium ICC profile for the 1400 calls for "photo paper - glossy".

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dan Supplies (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi !
Try theise settings, they should work

Media Type: Presentation Paper Matte
Print Quality: Photo
High Speed: On
Edge Smoothing: On
Color Management: ICM
ICC/ICM Profile: Off (No Color Adjustment)​
Best regards,
Michael
Dan Supplies


​


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm having somewhat of a similar issue.
I design something that is bright green..and it prints out dark green.


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

my printer is printing colors just fine..my problem now is that black will not print. ive printed out the nozzle check pattern and black prints with no breaks in the pattern but when i try to print a solid black circle all i get is the outline of the circle but no black fill. 

im using a cis system with clear plastic "bottle" type containers for each ink and was told that this may be the problem. i was told that the 1400 is only compatible with cis stystems that use bags. i cannot afford to spend over $600 dollars to replace my cis...so for now my sublimation printing is over.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Ken Styles said:


> I'm having somewhat of a similar issue.
> I design something that is bright green..and it prints out dark green.


 
Just a thought - many times "green" appears on a PC monitor as a lime green due to a monitors calibration or lack there of. No matter what it appears like on your PC the color that prints will actually be directly related to the RGB value of the color. Check the RGB value of the lime green you are trying toget and see if it is really a true/dark green.


----------



## jimbob2258 (Oct 20, 2008)

Chonky, I have found that most dye inks when exposed to light, heat, and humidity changes will start to grow fungus. You can take some ink and put it in a glass bottle with the top on and put it in sunlight and you can see the growth. Looks Cool but causes clogs. Try to keep your ciss out of the light ( bags don't have the problem ) and keep the humidity over about 50% and the clogs will be less. If you don't print a lot, switch to refillable cartridges and when not in use, put a damp sponge in a little dish on the paper output tray close to the heads and cover the printer with a cover of some kind. I have a couple of Epson 3000 printers and keep them covered with plastic and put a damp sponge in them when the heat is on. Hope this helps.. . . JimBob ( Screen printer, Junior Scientist, Professional GetBy )


----------

